# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Influenza en México y EE.UU. no tiene relación con gripe porcina

## Bruno Cillóniz

De acuerdo a la Organización Mundial de Sanidad Animal (OIE).Por lo tanto, no se justifica nombrar esta enfermedad como influenza porcina, advierte organismo mundial.Ministro de Agricultura hace un llamado a pobladores para que mantengan su preferencia por la carne de cerdo.SENASA como parte de su accionar mantendrá la vigilancia sobre las poblaciones de cerdos en el Perú, afirmó Leyton Muñoz.La Organización Mundial de Sanidad Animal (OIE) ha manifestado hoy que el virus detectado en humanos y que ha causado victimas de algunas personas en México y Estados Unidos no tiene vinculación con la denominada gripe porcina debido a que los casos referidos corresponden a Influenza tipo A-H1N1 de tipo humano. 
Esta noticia es sumamente importante de difundirla, porque lo que ha afirmado hoy la máxima autoridad mundial a nivel de sanidad animal, es que la causa de las muertes de humanos no son por una relación directa con la crianza de cerdos o el consumo de su carne, sostuvo el ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton Muñoz. 
Por ello, hizo un llamado a la opinión pública a que mantengan su preferencia por la carne de cerdo, debido a que ésta no es la causante de la mal denominada gripe porcina. 
En su condición de autoridad máxima en sanidad animal en el Perú, SENASA mantendrá la vigilancia sobre las poblaciones de cerdos como parte de sus acciones regulares. Hasta la fecha no se ha reportado la influenza porcina en el Perú, agregó el ministro. 
Por su parte, el jefe del Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (SENASA), Américo Florez Medina, confirmó que de acuerdo al comunicado de la OIE, no existen reportes de influenza en los porcinos en México ni en Estados Unidos. 
En efecto, de acuerdo al comunicado de la máxima autoridad mundial de sanidad animal el virus no ha sido aislado en animales hasta la fecha. Por lo tanto, no se justifica nombrar esta enfermedad como influenza porcina. 
La OIE refiere que en el pasado, muchas epidemias de gripe humana con origen animal han sido nombradas mediante su nombre geográfico, por ejemplo, la gripe española o la gripe asiática, por lo tanto, sería lógico que esta enfermedad se llamara "gripe de Norte-América". 
El jefe del SENASA reafirmó que médicos veterinarios de talla mundial con más de treinta años de experiencia en temas vinculados a la crianza de ganado porcino, han expresado que en el Perú no existen reportes de la gripe porcina. 
De todas maneras SENASA viene trabajando estrechamente con el Ministerio de Salud en la Comisión encargada de los procedimientos de prevención de influenza en el Perú, manifestó Florez Medina. 
Finalmente, el ministro de Agricultura recomendó a la población seguir las indicaciones que emita el Ministerio de Salud, órgano rector de la salud pública del país, para prevenir posibles casos de influenza.  *UNIDAD DE IMAGEN INSTITUCIONAL* *MINISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA*Temas similares: El virus PCV2 puede reducir la producción porcina en un 30% Vivero de invierno en México tiene un papel clave en la crianza del algodón Ventas de carne cerdo cayeron 15% por temor infundado a influenza Influenza en México y EE.UU. no tiene relación con gripe porcina Senasa descarta que gripe porcina se haya presentado en el Perú

----------

